

Show HN: Facebook Timeline Resume - FlorianMettetal

www.FBookhire.me<p>I built this site with jquery/css/php over the course of a few days inspired by the new Facebook timeline profile view. 
I am seeking a jr. product management or product marketing position as a tech company here in Silicon Valley.<p>Any input you have I would really appreciate!
======
mzbridget
I like the concept but as someone who has had the unfortunate task of going
through tons of resumes, there's just too much info on here. We scan. If
something catches our eye, we read a bit more. Nothing really catches my eye.
The comments don't mean anything to me (as the one who would scan your rez)
and it adds to the jumble of text. Please, please, please, if you haven't been
the one in a position to read resumes, send it to people who have and they'll
give you the honesty you need.

~~~
FlorianMettetal
I really appreciate you taking the time to comment! Your point is exactly my
concern too. How can I better show that the resume is an example of my
technical and marketing skills? At the end of the day tecruiter should be
ctrl+f or downloading the PDF 1-page standardized resume.

I wanted to create something that would leverage technology to interact with
the visitor in a unique way, to set my resume apart from the boring,
traditional, static, resume.

~~~
mzbridget
I totally get what you're trying to do but boring is sometimes best. I just
want to know (in order): Your skillset, level of skills, how long you've been
doing what you're doing, and examples. The next would be where you've worked,
how long, what you accomplished at each place. Showing a an upward progression
is key. I just didn't get that from the timeline. I've been in tech startups
since the 90s and have hired in marketing, biz dev, prod dev. Make the juicy
components stand out. For instance, I'm hiring developers right now and I need
skillsets in ruby, python, ui, and I want people who have tangible apps to
show me. I want to see what they've done in practice. Hope this helps.

